# Broken Teeth - new curado 100



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Tore down my year old Curado after it started acting up this weekend and noticed that in 2 spots on the big drag gear that there were teeth broken off.

The small pawl gear looks ok. 

wonder if anyone has had or seen this ? FYI- I have used the Curado's since they were red then green now silver and not once had anything like this happen

Mike see you at the swap . got this and another for you to fix

Dave


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

The teeth are not broken, but corroded. In these reels they are using the same main gear as the 50MG. I think it is made of Mg as well. It is not brass, so it can corrode. I have not seen it in a lot of Curados, but I have seen it in a number of 50MGs. I have seen one or two 50MGs in which the frame looked perfect, but the main gear was down to nubs. I have been replacing the gear with a brass gear with good results. In most cases the pinion gear has to be replaced as well, or you get some gear whine (new main gear + old pinion gear) when reeling. I am pretty sure Shimano will replace that gear for you, but since it does not match factory specs, they will probably put another Mg gear back in there.

The good news is that just a dab of grease on the teeth, every few months, and you should not have any problems with the Mg gear.

Mike


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Question Mike, 

Would a corroded gear affect reeling to the point where it might actually feel like it's "grinding" on retrieve and would it affect casting. If so I think my 100 has the same disease. 

12lb


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Will not affect casting.....*

...but it will feel like grinding when you reel. If you reel very slowly, you should feel it in exactly the same spot(s) as you reel.

Mike



12lbtest said:


> Question Mike,
> 
> Would a corroded gear affect reeling to the point where it might actually feel like it's "grinding" on retrieve and would it affect casting. If so I think my 100 has the same disease.
> 
> 12lb


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Dead on Mike. noticed it wernt the good ole brass. 

I'll get ya to put a brass one in next week.

Dave


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

I had the same thing happen, I canibalized a old curado 201b and put it in my curado 101d. Could not believe they used a plastic gear in the 101d.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

It's not plastic (main gear), but it is not brass and definately not very saltwater friendly.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> Tore down my year old Curado after it started acting up this weekend and noticed that in 2 spots on the big drag gear that there were teeth broken off.
> 
> The small pawl gear looks ok.
> 
> ...


Dave...I bet Angel doesn't have this kind of problem! LOL


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

no I dont have that problem eny more
cause Mike hooked me up ,he fix a few of my reels :cheers: 


FlatoutFishin said:


> Dave...I bet Angel doesn't have this kind of problem! LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The gear is black anodized Aluminum not plastic. You can use the brass main gear out of the Curado 100B or 100DSV model if you think that the Aluminum gear is not strong enough. BNT1325 is the part number. You will also need to replace the pinion gear BNT2405. 

If the reel is still under warranty then we will repalce the gears at no charge.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Mike did a bang up job on repair as usual. and I think he had it done within 2 days.
Went with brass gear to avoid this problem in the future.

Thanks to Mike and Bantam for their help. 

Dave


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you have your reel back! Now you just need to get out on the water and use it


----------



## TBRed (Jun 29, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The gear is black anodized Aluminum not plastic. You can use the brass main gear out of the Curado 100B or 100DSV model if you think that the Aluminum gear is not strong enough. BNT1325 is the part number. You will also need to replace the pinion gear BNT2405.
> 
> If the reel is still under warranty then we will repalce the gears at no charge.


I'm confused. Someone said that the 101d has the aluminum gear. Is that true? If so does the 100D have the same aluminum gear and the 100DSV have the brass gear? Also is the brass better than the aluminum for saltwater like others have said?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes the 100 and 101 both have an Aluminum main gear. The 100DSV model has a brass main gear. The brass main gear is better suited for heavier line such as braid.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Yes the 100 and 101 both have an Aluminum main gear. The 100DSV model has a brass main gear. The brass main gear is better suited for heavier line such as braid.


Bantam, is this true for both curado and citica?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes the Citica 100DSV also has the brass main gear


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Yes the Citica 100DSV also has the brass main gear


Bantam, thanks for the response, but i apologize for not being clear. I guess what i want to know is what about the citica 200d vs the citica 200dsv. does this have the brass or the aluminum gear? Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

MY apologies I thought you were asking about the 100 size reel. The 200 size reels all have brass main gears.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Take your reel to the dentist and get those teeth FIXED!!!!


----------

